# Speckled Trout Action "First Wade Trip"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge Report
By Captain Chris Martin*

May 20, 2014

*Staying Put*

Despite strong winds, choppy bays, and stained water everyone experienced a surprising great day of fishing. Most all the boats picked up limits of reds with scores of black drum checked in. Red fish were congregated over scattered shell with mix mud, also found in summertime traditional locals. The team of guides found the reds "Puffed up and resting" over grass flats. Trout action was located best around mid-day over broken shell near deep-water access.

Captain Nick played pic and roll with the reds while fishing Dan N. and customers for a 2-day event. They were very satisfied with the reel screaming of these big brut redfish. Captain Cooper fished the Chris B. party of 5 while wade fishing for the first time this season with live croaker. They found trout to 25-26â€ and some huge reds, it was a quality over numbers trip, and Chris was excited to land these big fish.

Captain Harold & Jason fished a 2-day event with Justin H. party with redfish taking center stage over trout and drum. Again, the quality of these fish proved to have a lasting memory with our guests. The Redmond family retuned to request Captain Steve Boldt with his Dad and son. I said our good byes to Kevin in the parking lot, and he was thrilled with their results and getting to fish with Steve again. He already stated â€œYou may see us back pretty soon.â€

For the Jeff H. party, it was very slow for Captain Doug and Boriskie, while not for the lack of trying; they did score on a few nice reds per boat. â€œSometimes itâ€™s better to stay put, especially if the bait and fish have been caught in previous daysâ€, but as we get more into the warmer months the choice of bait is going to change dramatically. Captain Nathan fished the Owenâ€™s party, â€œIt was a slow day, and we did catch some fish and had great time with Nathan.â€

*Old School Gunning Video*





www.BayFlatsLodge.com
*Sportsmen's Complex Marina on San Antonio Bay
Bay-Flats-Fishing-Duck Hunting
1-888-677-4868*


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*A few more*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Few others - fun day*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Hopefully we have your head covered with all these hats*

New 2014 Hat Line - In Stock

Call TJ Christensen at 361-746-0248 to make a hat order.


----------

